# Hi there!!!



## momofozzy (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello, I just joined today! I found this site when I was googleing for info. Ok, this is my new little guy Ozzy. He is 14 weeks old, and we got him when he was just 7 weeks old. Sorry the pictures aren't the greatest, I don't have the greatest camera. My last cat, we had put to sleep early this spring. She had cancer of her intestines which ended up closing the part where the stomach leads to the intestines, and nothing would pass. Because of that, she ended up with kidney failur and a heart murmur. She was only seven. We weren't thinking of getting another cat.....until we met Ozzy and stole our hearts! He was born in a garage, and was the runt of a 7 kitten litter. It was NOT good conditions that he was in. We saw him complety sitting in the food bowl. My husband picked him up, and he imediately snuggled in his arms and fell asleep! He was SO little, and had a really bad runny nose, and we new that he wouldn't make it if he sayed. So we took him home right then. He does have a cronic respitory infection that he is still fighting, but he eats like a pig and is growing like a weed!!! Plus I am SO happy to have a cat in the house again!
Ozzy with my husband:








This is how small he was when we brought him home:
















Here is is now:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! Ozzy is quite the cutie-pie!!


----------



## momofozzy (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks! Yea, he is cute and knows it too. Well, until he sits on your laps and farts......like he just did right now :roll:.....other then that we love him!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Ozzy is the cutest lil baby, I can't believe he farts like that, too funny


----------



## momofozzy (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks, this is really a fun forum and I'm glad I found it!! He doesn't fart that much, but he was on 2 diffrent types of meds for a cronic upper respitory infection which made him have loose bowels, thus the farting. He would be all cute sleeping on our lap, upside down, and would stretch and curl his legs up and WHAM! The worst SBD's ever! But then he would just purr after that. :roll:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Aww, he is adorable! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## momofozzy (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! what a cutie, welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix baby girl


----------



## momofozzy (Nov 28, 2005)

Your cats are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love how you said "proudly owned by". :lol: So true.....I know Ozzy owns me!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your kitten is adorable. I hope his condition is improving. You will love it here. Ive learned so much from this forum.


----------



## momofozzy (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you! I really do like it here, and have learned quite a bit from all the reading I've done. Ozzy is getting better, slowely, but is improving.


----------

